# Install from DVD "Boot Error", amd64



## stormbind (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry folks, can you please help me get to start the FreeBSD installer application? 

Target Platform: AMD64/3200+ SiS7xx
Source Platform: PPC OSX 10.5

Downloaded FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.xz
Extracted the ISO using Keka
Burned to DVD using OSX DiskUtility

Booted AMD64 with USB-DVD set as first boot device (failed)
Booted AMD64 by selected USB-DVD from BIOS boot-menu (passed)


```
BOOT ERROR: Can't load Kernel
OK: boot boot/kernel/kernel
MOUNT ERROR:
mountroot> ?
List of GEOM managed disk devices:
  iso9660/FreeBSD_Install cd0 ad2s1 ad2 ad0s1 ad0
  Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom =
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options =

mountroot>
Panic: Root mount failed, startup aborted
  cpuid = 0
```
I copied it from the screen because I don't know how to interpret the details.

Please advise me on how to get to the Installer - hopefully from there I'll be OK.

Many thanks


----------



## stormbind (Jul 30, 2011)

Think I'm getting closer, but I could be deceiving myself.

Is usr/bin/install the right app, and how do I use it?

Actual Devices:
1. IDE NTFS
2. IDE HFS+
3. IDE DVD
4. USB DVD


```
OK lsdev
cd devices:
  cd0: Device 0x1600
disk devices:
  disk0: BIOS drive A:
  disk1: BIOS drive C:
    disk1s1: NTFS/HPFS
  disk2: BIOS drive D:
    disk2s1: Unknown fs
OK show
  currdev cd0
  loaddev cd0
OK set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
OK boot
cd 9660:cd0
eval: cannot open etc/fstab: no such file or directory
You are now running "fixit" media
#vi README.TXT
error
#find */*/install
usr/bin/install*
#usr/bin/install
  usage: [????] [????] [????] ???? ????
```


----------



## stormbind (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't say [RESOLVED] but maybe [MITIGATED]?

Used the PC-BSD distro of FreeBSD from a DVD (read-only media)

First attempt: Exactly as in the OP above
Second attempt: Straight to the Installation Menu without prompts

So FreeBSD is installed and running OK but why, I'm not sure :\

And the moral of the story is: If at first you don't succeed, sky-diving is not for you..


----------

